# Sony A7rIV with 61 MP Full-Frame Sensor



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 16, 2019)

Sony has announced the addition of its Alpha 7R IV (model ILCE-7RM4).  Just about everything is "new" on this camera except the processor, so you might as well just read the article.
"The a7R IV will ship in September for $3500."

"Sony introduces the a7R IV with 61 Megapixel full-frame sensor"
Published 2019-07-16 by DPreview.com, written by dpreview staff

"https://www.dpreview.com/news/7747501993/sony-introduces-a7r-iv"


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 16, 2019)

It seems many A7 Sony users are not all that thrilled ... I think they were expecting something much more.


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 17, 2019)

Can I come and live in the US? Your camera equipment is so much cheaper.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 17, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> It seems many A7 Sony users are not all that thrilled ... I think they were expecting something much more.



I don't tend to have "expectations" regarding un-announced products, so when I see an announcement like this I look at the actual capabilities compared to what is available from others.  This camera answers a lot of complaints about previous cameras.

If I were designing the "next" Sony alpha camera, it would be a plastic body APS-C to replace the "a5100" and "a6000".  I would make it a stronger video camera with a new interface with a "still / video" selector switch (removing "video" from the "PASM" dial).  But nobody listens to my camera ideas anyway, so . . . .


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 17, 2019)

Dang 61 MP, and what is it saying
About taking multiple shots and having it stitch them together to make a 240 MP picture?

The biggest drawback I see is the battery.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 19, 2019)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> . . .
> The biggest drawback I see is the battery.



Huh?  The a7iii and the a7Riii used the same battery as the A9 (the "Z" battery), and so does the a7iv.  That battery is huge and basically lasts all day for most usage (including 4K video).  Nobody is complaining about battery life for these newer cameras.  Well except for the a6400 APS-C camera which still uses the old "W" battery.  But even that camera has longer battery life than the a6300 and a6500 because of more efficient circuitry.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 19, 2019)

https://petapixel.com/2019/07/18/sony-a7r-iv-vs-medium-format-image-quality-and-high-iso-comparison/


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 19, 2019)

VidThreeNorth said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > . . .
> ...


They said it can take approximately 670 shots using the LCD and 530 using the EVF. I’ve personally never taken that many pictures all at one time but that just seemed low to me. Also, I was surprised that the EVF took fewer pictures than the rear LCD. I wonder why that is.


----------



## ebyelyakov (Sep 21, 2019)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Dang 61 MP, and what is it saying
> About taking multiple shots and having it stitch them together to make a 240 MP picture?
> 
> The biggest drawback I see is the battery.



I use the R3 (and R2) -- the Z battery is fantastic. Was able to capture around 1300 images on a single battery. However, having 5 or so spares wasn't a problem with the R2 either.


----------

